# Mail Problem: Deleted Emails!



## Model101 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an AOL mail account and a Gmail account linked to my Mail application on my MacBook Pro (OS: Leopard).

On the AOL account, by using my actual inbox through AOL.com, I have set up archive folders where I would save emails so they wouldn't get deleted in my Inbox.

I am in the process of dropping my AOL email and exclusively using my Gmail address. Before I made the switch full-time, I wanted to move all my archived emails over to Gmail ("All Mail") so I wouldn't lose them.

I was doing this the slow way: opening each email, forwarding it to my Gmail address, then opening it in Gmail, and archiving it to the "All Mail" folder. For over 900 emails, it was going to take forever.

So I wanted a short-cut. I opened my Mail application, where I had access to my AOL inbox, Gmail inbox, and "On AOL" archive folders. In the past, I could drag-and-drop emails FROM my "Gmail inbox" TO my "On AOL Archive folder". So, I thought it might work the other way and save me a TON of time. I highlighted every email in my AOL archive folder and dragged it and dropped it into my Gmail inbox.

Nothing happened.

The emails didn't go into my Gmail inbox. They didn't go into my AOL inbox (somehow). They didn't stay in my "On AOL" archive folder. They didn't go into ANY trash bin or deleted email folder. They just vanished.

They vanished from my Mail application AND from my actual AOL account through AOL.com. They're all gone. And I want them back.

I know I should have done the responsible thing and tested my drag-and-drop on ONE email first, but I was desperate for a shortcut. And now I'm really regretting that.

HELP!!!!!!!


----------

